# Vst basket, tamper getting stuck



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

Hello. Setup my new coffee machine yesterday. Comes with an e61 group head and standard single and double baskets. I decided to plump for an 18g Vst ridgeless basket and a bottomless portafilter to see how my dosing and tamping was getting along. My torr goldfinger 18.4 tamper fits fine in the standard baskets but when I try to use the Vst one the tamper gets stuck when I press it down, I can't even give it a little turn. I have to hold the basket down with my other hand whilst I pull the tamper out. Is this user error?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Which Torr Goldfinger 58.4mm do you have, the flat base with standard sides (non-trapez)? I know my Goldfinger convex trapez fits without getting stuck so yours should too.


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> Which Torr Goldfinger 58.4mm do you have, the flat base with standard sides (non-trapez)? I know my Goldfinger convex trapez fits without getting stuck so yours should too.


Hi. Mine is the flat base.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Are you trying the tamper in an empty VST basket or after dosing ground coffee into it? Trying to get an idea of what depth in the basket it's getting stuck? Though tbh tamper of this size shouldn't be getting stuck at all!


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> Are you trying the tamper in an empty VST basket or after dosing ground coffee into it? Trying to get an idea of what depth in the basket it's getting stuck? Though tbh tamper of this size shouldn't be getting stuck at all!


I have tried both with coffee and without. Even without coffee it doesn't have as much play as the standard baskets. I have just taken the portafilter out the cold machine to try the tamper. I only lock it on lightly overnight. The basket was stuck to the shower screen! I am sure its too small. I have to have the tamper completely straight even to go down a few mm. Any deviation and it grinds against the sides.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Are you sure this is a VST basket rather than a LM one? Do you have digital callipers to measure the diameter of the basket?


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> Are you sure this is a VST basket rather than a LM one? Do you have digital callipers to measure the diameter of the basket?


Yes. It's definitely a vst basket. Bought it from bb yesterday with the machine. It has vst written on the side and the batch number. Don't have any calipers.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Not sure then. I know they're not open over the weekend but I'd probably give Claudette a call on Monday and see what she suggests? Strange problem, for sure! 

Unless someone else is familiar with this issue?


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> Not sure then. I know they're not open over the weekend but I'd probably give Claudette a call on Monday and see what she suggests? Strange problem, for sure!
> 
> Unless someone else is familiar with this issue?


Thanks. It's funny the other baskets are fine.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Or not funny as VST baskets are produced to extremely high standards hence come supplied with paperwork, graph etc!


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

Will contact them on Monday. Thanks.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Torr 58.55 tampers are designed to be snug in a VST basket so on that assumption shoudl be "plenty" of room on a goldfinger 58.4 unless your ground coffee sitting very low in the basket which may hten mean you need to put a bit more coffee in.

Some beans grind finer than others ( huge generalisation) sitting lower in the basket than others; Pacamaras tend to sit lower for me so end up upping the dose in the basket to keep the top of puck to shower screen distance the same. It tamper getting stuck this could be indicative? Ridgeless baskets may also be more prone to this than ridged (presumption: your other baskets are ridged?).

Might be worth a little experiment of same amount of coffee in VST and std basket to see if there is any difference in where it sits in both baskets.

Hope of help

John


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Vst will probably ask you to measure the tamper


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

sorry - read the OP incorrectly - wrong end of the stick.!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Has the basket been dropped on its edge ? has it been squashed in transit ? V S T's are very precise, .Having just measured a 18 gm VST it reads 58.6 mm 12 mm down inside.

My guess a damaged basket or oversize tamper.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

maybe a damaged basket, as the OP says that the tamper fits her/his other baskets.


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

Update time. Looks like it may have been user error. Now I have my grinder dialled in I tried the basket again. Works great. I think I was tamping too hard before so the tamper was going too far down. Silly me


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Glad it's now sorted and without the faff of having to return/exchanger anything.

Happy days!


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

Me again :-(. I'm still not convinced all is well. Most of the time I can't twist the tamper to polish. It also turns the basket and I have to hold the edge of the basket. Marks are appearing on my tamper and the edge of the basket. There is plenty of coffee in when I tamp (18g) and it doesn't look damaged at all. I know it's meant to be tight but still not sure. Will message bb tomorrow for advice.

this is the tamper. Maybe the coating is too thick and my other baskets are just wider

http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0216/1626/products/TORR_Goldfinger_Tamper_TITAN_Black_-_Rosso_58.4_F.jpg?v=1437834402


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Tigermad said:


> Me again :-(. I'm still not convinced all is well. Most of the time I can't twist the tamper to polish. It also turns the basket and I have to hold the edge of the basket. Marks are appearing on my tamper and the edge of the basket. There is plenty of coffee in when I tamp (18g) and it doesn't look damaged at all. I know it's meant to be tight but still not sure. Will message bb tomorrow for advice.


Have you got calipers to measure the tamper

BB just supply bought in vst baskets - that are measured and made by vst -


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Have you got calipers to measure the tamper


Hi bootsy, no I don't. I wish I did :-(


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Nice looking tamper. Shame you're having such problems with it.

Hopefully BB will get you sorted in the morning.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

you need to measure the tamper to check as it would need to be about 58.6 to start sticking, that said I have had VST baskets that have been very marginally different, but not as much as you are experiencing, I will check with the flat ti coated torr I have


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Sounds like you could be tamping too hard as stated in the earlier post.

Are you collapsing the grounds before tamping?

If not, try a couple of vertical dead knocks on the counter.

Just thinking here the coffee particles could possibly be getting up the gap between the tamper and inner edge of the VST basket and jamming things in. - If it's turning while you attempt to polish the puck there must surely be a lot of heavy pressure on there.

Heavy pressure and twisting creates torque and to be honest the polish is pretty superfluous anyway.

I have a 58.6mm Knock tamper and have no issues with any of the 6 VST baskets I have.

If you've never come across this article before it could be of some help -

http://www.baristahustle.com/how-to-distribute-by-tapping/

Hope you get sorted!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Vertical taps has changed my life as far as distribution of coffee grinds goes!


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

> Have you got calipers to measure the tamper?
> 
> Hi bootsy, no I don't. I wish I did :-(


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6-150mm-Digital-Vernier-Caliper-Electronic-Micrometer-LCD-Measuring-Gauge-Tool-/311261573305?hash=item4878a2b0b9

under a fiver & with you for Wednesday!

Its the only way your going to know if its the tamper or the basket (or you!!!)


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks guys. I am definitely doing something wrong, my equipment is fine. I now use the wdt method in my naked portafilter. The problem with this is the coffee fluffs up quite a bit and overflows the basket top even though there us only 18g of it. I find it tricky to do a vertical tap with my bottomless portafilter. Since there are no spouts to tap down with. Is there a knack to this? I use a hockey puck to actually tamp on. My horizontal distribution seems to work OK it's just the vertical like you said.


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

mrsimba said:


> [/font][/color]
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6-150mm-Digital-Vernier-Caliper-Electronic-Micrometer-LCD-Measuring-Gauge-Tool-/311261573305?hash=item4878a2b0b9
> 
> ...


It's definitely me


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

With a close fitting tamper , unless you keep it vertical the opposing edges will dig into the sides of the basket (slight deviation of the tamper handle to the side will cause this )


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm sure I will get the hang of it.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Tigermad said:


> Thanks guys. I am definitely doing something wrong, my equipment is fine. I now use the wdt method in my naked portafilter. The problem with this is the coffee fluffs up quite a bit and overflows the basket top even though there us only 18g of it. I find it tricky to do a vertical tap with my bottomless portafilter. Since there are no spouts to tap down with. Is there a knack to this? I use a hockey puck to actually tamp on. My horizontal distribution seems to work OK it's just the vertical like you said.


It's easier with a bottomless, I'd be inclined to tap on a solid surface as it works better.

Also try to avoid using your spouts and use the base of the portafilter, some spouts like the second to last generation of La Marzocco ones are a bit too delicate for that sort of thing.


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

Yay can do the vertical tamping now and a lot quicker at it. Don't bother polishing unless it needs it. Quick question unrelated. It takes 8 or 9 seconds or so before the coffee starts pouring. Do I count this 8 seconds as part of the 25-30 or is supposed to be from when the coffee hits the glass?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Start the timer from when you flip the lever up. Total extraction time includes the 8 or 9 seconds before you see any sign of espresso.

Don't worry too much about this 25-30 secs thing. It is not something set in stone. Let your taste buds guide you. If it tastes good then that's all that matters!


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> Start the timer from when you flip the lever up. Total extraction time includes the 8 or 9 seconds before you see any sign of espresso.


Thanks. That's what I have been doing phew.  I think I am getting the hang of this at last. Pity I haven't got much coffee left. Will have to try foundry rocko again see if I can get used to it, seems a shame to waste it.


----------

